# Yet another bereavement



## runner (Apr 27, 2011)

My little grandson lost his battle for life on Monday after contracting whooping cough (ironically the card for his first vaccination came through at the same time).  He was such a strong little boy and has been on life support for the past  few weeks.  Needless to say we are all totally gutted.


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh runner I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I will keep you in my thoughts x


----------



## margie (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh Runner I am so sorry to hear this.

My deepest sympathy to you and all your family.


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry for your loss, such a terrible thing to happen  x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh no, that poor wee soul. I'm so sorry for your loss Runner.


----------



## runner (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks you for your kind thoughts, I just can't believe its all happenend.... Can't bear the pain my son and his partner are now going through, after feeling so happy about the birth of their lovely son, and my two little grandaughters loosing their brother too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 27, 2011)

O runner I am so sorry for you loss. Thinking about you x


----------



## cazscot (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh Runner I am so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what an awfully sad time you have have recently. I hope you are able to get the support you need too x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww - Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Runner,

You must be completely devastated - this is so tragic for you all. I cant think what to say to you except I am sorry and that sounds so pathetic. Thinking of you and your family.Bev


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Runner, I'm so sorry to hear your so sad news. I can't even imagine how you and your family must be feeling right now, and typed words from a stranger seem so inadequate. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. XXXXX


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this runner


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family. Very very sad.

Rob


----------



## KateR (Apr 27, 2011)

My sincere condolences to you all.


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear this runner , you and your family have had it very tough in recent times my thoughts are with you x stay strong x


----------



## Donald (Apr 27, 2011)

My sincere condolences to you it is so hard to lose someone so young


----------



## alisonz (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Runner. Sending thoughts and love to all your family xxx


----------



## Liz! (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor little babe, how terribly tragic for your family Runner. I read this earlier and have been thinking of you, but can think of nothing that can be said for comfort.


----------



## runner (Apr 28, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Runner, I'm so sorry to hear your so sad news. I can't even imagine how you and your family must be feeling right now, and typed words from a stranger seem so inadequate. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. XXXXX



Thank you all so much.  even though we are strangers, somehow it is the support from this forum which is so comforting


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear the news, my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thinking of you Runner - really sorry to hear this terrible news.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Runner, 

I'm so very sorry to hear that. You and your family are deep in my thoughts. If I can do anything just ask.

Tom


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news runner, thinking of you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sad news, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh goodness, my thoughts are with you all.  I am lost for words.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Runner. So tough for you, as well as your son and partner and their girls. 

Sad about the timing of his vaccination card - he could only have been helped by other older children being vaccinated - so called "herd immunity" that prevents others too young or with health issues that contra-indicate vaccination(s).


----------



## PhilT (Apr 28, 2011)

That's really sad, my thought's are with you.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't begin to understand what you are going through, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## casey (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Runner, i am so so sorry to hear of your families tragedy. My deepest condolences and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dear runner I am so so sorry for your loss.  I would like to offer you and your family my heartfelt sympathy.  With warmest wishes Sheena x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Apr 28, 2011)

So, so sorry runner. Everyone must be devastated, it's so wrong for someone to lose their life so young. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Runner, I'm so, so sorry.  That's awful.xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 28, 2011)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Runner xx


----------



## Monica (Apr 28, 2011)

My deepest condolences to your sad loss. xxx


----------



## Viki (Apr 28, 2011)

Runner, I can only imagine what you are going through. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family xx


----------



## runner (Apr 29, 2011)

Copepod said:


> So sorry to hear this, Runner. So tough for you, as well as your son and partner and their girls.
> 
> Sad about the timing of his vaccination card - he could only have been helped by other older children being vaccinated - so called "herd immunity" that prevents others too young or with health issues that contra-indicate vaccination(s).



Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts.  Yes  copepod, and it is one of the few infections which breastfeeding doesnt appear to offer immunity against. The little fella managed to fight off the infection etc. but it was the resultant damage to his lungs which made it impossible to fight on.  He was a brave little soul, as are his parents, and we love him dearly.


----------

